# But it's just a little one...



## tyrel (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been considering getting my first centipede. The cheapest ones I can find are "Scolopendra subsinipes". I love their beutiful colors!

I know these are one of the most potent species, so I'm quite nervous. If I started out with a three inch specimen, Do you think that would give me enough experience with centepedes to deal with It when It grows up? Is their any danger in a small one?

If you guys think that would be starting out to heavy, I'll look into the more expensive, and hopfully less harmful ones.


----------



## crashergs (Aug 4, 2006)

small ones pack enough venom as the old ones. 
caring for centipedes is not difficult, like ive said on here before, if you have a good brain on top of your shoulders pick whatever the hell you want, just remember, they are FAST, AGILE, AND WILL CLIMB UP A PENCIL OR ANYTHING YOU TRY TO POKE IT WITH or put in their cage while your holding the other end, so use common sense.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.

I never touch any of my venomous arachnids anymore, and have never touched anything more than a flatrock. I would never even think of putting my hand in a centepede cage!

It seems If I go ahead with this, I will need to invest in a good pair of tongs...


----------



## 236260 (Aug 4, 2006)

Subspinipes is a bad choice for wrestling, sleeping with or holding in your mouth, but, if you are planning to avoid getting bitten, common sense should render your quandary irrelevant. 

Devise a setup that cannot be chewed apart by the animal. Seal it, and do not handle the pede directly. If I need to do anything that might require contact, I use a long paintbrush. Mine has never tried to run up it. Perhaps it is too narrow for it to even recognize as a way upward. I will coach the animal into another container if I need to remove her from the tank.

This might seem big, but I use a twenty gallon, glass tank. This allows me to reach in without being closer than I have to be to the pede. If she is burrowed, it is unlikely that she will burst from the soil to bite me. Prodding into the soil would be foolish.

A little fear and respect can go a long way in any hobby with inherent dangers.

I'd gladly own an animal with enough venom to kill a horse- as long as I know that it is the case.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 4, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> A little fear and respect can go a long way in any hobby with inherent dangers.


Thats good to hear, I have always had a healthy fear of the venomous critters I keep. 

In fact, I have enough fear to NOT keep somthing that could kill a horse! :}


----------



## tyrel (Aug 4, 2006)

I have heard that centipedes have a venom level of about 2 out of 5. What do you think? 

I'm not sure I want to go above 2 for now.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 4, 2006)

tyrel said:
			
		

> I have heard that centipedes have a venom level of about 2 out of 5. What do you think?
> 
> I'm not sure I want to go above 2 for now.


well, i dno't really know what the so often quoted star system means but let me break down centipedes as far as i understand them

provided you don't have a super dodgy heart and you are above the age of 7 and beneath the age of... 65 we'll say you are not going to be killed by an envenomation.

that being said there are species that can put a wicked hurt on you!

i get people stopping by my cubicle at work when i'm swollen 






zoom

and some centipedes (S. heros, for one for sure) have cytotoxic components to their venom which means they might be able to cause wounds that take a LONG time to heal 

but they really aren't like scorpions, where there are some species that are definite repeat man-killers


----------



## crashergs (Aug 4, 2006)

caco... is that coke nail for fiends-on-the-go?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 4, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> caco... is that coke nail for fiends-on-the-go?


i just have unique grooming standards

and claws are an advantage when it comes to slinging grillions of random bugs a day, feeding out roaches, moving little slings, scooping tiny baby scorps... it's like having a whole set of utensils attached to you


----------



## crashergs (Aug 4, 2006)

oh okay


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 4, 2006)

i have had centipedes for at least 4 years now and I have NEVER hadf a reason to come in direct contact with them. I now have a really large Puerto rican giant and I certianly will NEVER be touching him for ANY reason. To put your fears at rest though. if you were to buy one of the smallest octogon tanks you will have one of the best centipede tanks around. They are almost always bigger than 12 to 14 inches in height and big enough for most full sized centipedes. this way they are too tall for the centipede to get close to the top for feeding time. If youm cut a piece of plexiglass the EXACT size to fit the interior of the lid and secure the top with a large rock or brick even if the 'pede works it's way to the top it will not be going anywhere.
PS top needs small (smaller that 3/16 of an inch) holes for ventalation. About 20
of them should do.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 5, 2006)

call me crazy but, i thought subspinipes arent a good begginer cetipede.


----------



## crashergs (Aug 5, 2006)

but again can you truely define a "beginners" centipede, i think its non existant.
theres no such thing as "beginners" as none of them are meant to be handled unlike t,s and scorps, mostly all will bite even the most hesitant polymorphas.

correct me if im wrong but all centipedes should be meant for those who have cared for invertebrates/reptiles in the past.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 5, 2006)

So, a death stalker would work well for a beginner scorp, correct? There *IS* begiiners, for *everything*.

Centipedes. Tell me, whats the chance of my 2"  polymorpha biting me, compared to that of my 12" S. subspinipes? Tell me, which is more likely to land me in the hospital, my 12" subspinipes, or my 2" polymorpha? Also, tell me, what are the odds that if kept in the same conditions, that my 12" subspinipes will escape, next to that of my polymorpha?

there are LOTS of differences between those two pedes, now which would you reccomend i start with? 2" polymorpha? or 2" HK giant? or 2" viridicoris, or 2" galop, or 2" gigntea? 

Waver the differences between several species of centipedes....

S. subspinipes
1. Can possibly exeed 9"
2. Venom HAS killed a human being, and it's bite will probably land me in the hospital.
3. will require a failry larger enclosure, compared to that of a smaller pede.
4. Is very aggresive, *generally.*
5.wont hesitate to bite, if disturbed.

Scolopendra polymorpha:
1. rarely exeeds 5" (er..smaller?)
2. does not require a large enclosure, compared to that of a larger pede.
3. unless i am allergic to this species, i probably wont have to go to the hospital.
4. Is'nt as aggresive as many other (large 8"+) centipedes.
5. not likely to bite, if cared for properly.

Care to explain how all/any centipede(s) are good as begginers?


----------



## RottweilExpress (Aug 5, 2006)

Get a pedeling and research properly before the purchase, and I think you're allright.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 5, 2006)

Allright, Scorp, we know you love polymorphas ( so do i, hehe ). I have to agree with Rottweilexpress, get a 'pedeling first. Even then, you'll see that sc.subspinipes grow quite fast but if you're aware of what you're getting yourself into and you're not planning on playing with it, you'll be fine... can't promise it, though!!!! 

 phil.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 5, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> 5. not likely to bite, if cared for properly.
> 
> Care to explain how all/any centipede(s) are good as begginers?


Ok, "not likely to bite, if cared for properly." applies to any centipede, not just S. polymorpha.  I could say my two S. subspinipes are not likely to bite, since they're cared for properly, by that, I mean I don't put myself in any situation that would allow them to bite me.  Therefore, not very likely to bite, are they?  Yes, there are plenty of differences between S. subspinipes and S. polymorpha, but these differences only really come into play if you have your mind set on not taking care of them propery.  I have to agree with crashergs here, none of them are meant to be handled.  I also take care of S. polymorpha and E. trigonopodus but have never tried to free handle either of them, there's no reason for it.  

All you really need to be able to take care of one of these animals, including a death stalker, is common sense.  Saying that it's ok to handle some centipedes actually would probably encourage handling of more dangerous ones.  At this point, I don't handle any of my invertebrates when I don't have to, not even the Grammastolas or the Pandinus.

The recent influx of new members on here handling their centipedes, including S. subspinipes really bothers me though, it's people like that who ruin the hobby for everyone.  Cacoseraph probably has more centipede handling experience than anyone else on here, and he won't free handle S. subspinipes, yet these people who don't have any centipede experience are doing it.  Bottom line, any centipede is fine to start with, if you use common sense, I started with S. subspinipes myself, haven't had any situation that was even close to being bitten.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 5, 2006)

> The recent influx of new members on here handling their centipedes, including S. subspinipes really bothers me though, it's people like that who ruin the hobby for everyone. Cacoseraph probably has more centipede handling experience than anyone else on here, and he won't free handle S. subspinipes, yet these people who don't have any centipede experience are doing it. Bottom line, any centipede is fine to start with, if you use common sense, I started with S. subspinipes myself, haven't had any situation that was even close to being bitten


Guess your right on that note.....

Either way, though, there IS still pros and cons to startring with smaller, less aggresive centipedes.

@bistrobob:

I was using polymorpha as an example, but you dont seem to process that. I meant *****any****small** centipede, scolopendra or not, is better as a beginner. As for the me loving polymorpha remark, i dont own any, nor do i plan to.  Barbados, galop, viridicors, subspinipes, HK giant, African yellowleg, and morsitans is it for me. And if he, or anyone is to get bitten by a subspinipes, and it's posted in the bite forums, i'll bring it in here. But until then, it's pointless to try to make a point, and you guys are practically saying, any centipede, even a 14" gigntea with a bad attitude, is a great starter:wall:


----------



## Static_69 (Aug 5, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> Waver the differences between several species of centipedes....
> *2. Venom HAS killed a human being, and it's bite will probably land me in the hospital.*3. will require a failry larger enclosure, compared to that of a smaller pede.
> 4. Is very aggresive, *generally.*
> 5.wont hesitate to bite, if disturbed.
> ...


1)Is the deadly bite actually documented or are you referring to the man that died in Turkey from a disease that was _caused_ by a scolopendra species bite?

2)and i find your last points in each species to not prove a point...if you disturb either they are each likely to bite.

polymorpha does reach above 5" and a S. subspinipes that is 2" and polymorpha that is 2" probably won't make a difference.  As each of them gets bigger the skill lvl will increase.  I always think that if you respect the situation and danger involved in keeping scolopendra pedes, you are safest.


----------



## 236260 (Aug 5, 2006)

A nine year old girl died after being bitten on the head, in her sleep.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 5, 2006)

Static_69 said:
			
		

> 2)and i find your last points in each species to not prove a point...if you disturb either they are each likely to bite.


i don't really think i can agree with that.

possibly when they are both being kept at high temperatures (like well past 90*F). but generally i have found the vast majority of the S. polymorpha i have kept (around 60 WC and 60CH) run away from any kind of stimulation. i frequently free handle them when temps are right and get bit maybe 1% of the time. of the 60WC i literally hand caught all of them. the only time i got bit was when i was catchign in high temps. during cooler parts of the year i can just grab them and play with them with very little concern.

most of the subspinipes i have kept (like, maybe 6-8 now) were as likely to bite an annoying paintbrush as run away. if they have a burrow they are much more likely to just run away, however.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 6, 2006)

alright guys, i'll make this EASY, and SIMPLE, and i'd like an easy, prompt response to my question.

A. which is more likely to bite, polymorpha, or subspinipes.
B. which has more potent venom, polymorpha or subspinipes.
C. Which gets larger, polymorpha or subspinipes.

Now think, and answer these to yourself. WHICH is a better beginner centipede?


----------



## Steven (Aug 6, 2006)

A. both.
B. as far as i know the venom of Sc.polymorpha has never been examined.
C. subspinipes.



> Now think, and answer these to yourself. WHICH is a better beginner centipede?


Scolopendra gigantea !


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 6, 2006)

Take these reports for example:




> At 58yrs of age I thought I had experienced pain. WRONG! I have never experienced such pain. This was at 9pm, at 9:30 I was in the emergency room! At 11:00pm I was give an shot of morphine, which did next to nothing for the pain. I was given a shot for tetanus, a prescription for antibiotics and percocet. I was to take 2 percocet every 4 hours as needed. Two hours later I had taken all 4 of the percocet they had given me until I could get the prescription filled the next day. There was no relief until about 5:30am on Aug 5th. The pain begin to subside and by 7:30 was gone. On the 6th there was still quit a bit of swelling but no pain. I did however get a reaction to the antibiotics which was exciting.





> For the record I would like to say that this was by far the most painful experience I have ever encounted.





> But needless to say the pain lasted a good 17-19 hours before it subsided. It was apparent damage had been done because their were signs of necrosis(tissue damage) and the back of my arm was hard and swollen.
> 
> I highly don't recommend being bitten unless you have a high threshold for pain.


another:



> Let me tell you about the most extreme pain I have ever experienced.





> I had been feeling fine, other then my arm being on fire, when all of the sudden I felt nauseous and very dizzy. I began sweating profusely, and my ears were ringing and my eyesight went black. My face lost all color, my lips were gray, and my eyes began rolling back into my head. I nearly passed out, the only thing that kept me from passing out was an ice pack that a nurse put on the back of my neck. They laid me on a bed, and I began to feel better. To treat the swelling and pain, I was given benadryl through an IV, and I was given 2 percocet pills. After tests and calls to poison control, I was released from the hospital after being there for 4 hours.





> This was BY FAR the most extreme pain I have ever felt. I HIGHLY recommend that you use extreme caution if you ever plan on putting your hands near these bad boys. They are no joke, and should not be underestimated.


Another:



> Last week I was bitten by a black widow, and I'd choose the black widow hands down over a S. suspinipes


And trust me, ive heard quite a few stories, and black widow bites hurt...BAD.

Another:



> inthat second what ever "little" venom she injected,well it was the WORST!!!!!! pain i ever felt  it didn't start to hurt right away but within about 10min that was it,i thought i would ride it out(yeah right  ) ive been bit by smaller ssp. but this no way,my hand blew up like a catchers mitt the pain kept getting worse and worse,and it was traveling up my arm,had to go to the hospital, they had no idea what a centipede was!!!  i had to tell them about it while i was suffering,they went on their comp and looked it up, they gave me all kinds of meds,and i finally started to feel better after dying for about 10 hours!!


Though these are various species of subspinipes venom, it's still subspinipes, eother way.

Now, (with the permission of caco, of course) lets take a look at Someones experience with polymorpha bites:



> around the punctures and some local swelling there was no effects of venom (like pain) present


and subspinipes is better, or as you (guys) like to put it, andy centipede is OK, if care is taken, right? these guys were taking caution, and look what happened.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 6, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> Scolopendra gigantea !


Hee hee!

Steven, your a funny one... 

Scorp guy, I've already checked those bite reports, and most were not taking much care at all. Many of them were handling the centipede.

Of course I realize these critters deserve much respect, as I'm sure the people in the bite reports realized it after being envenomated.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 6, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> and subspinipes is better, or as you (guys) like to put it, andy centipede is OK, if care is taken, right? these guys were taking caution, and look what happened.


Those guys were taking caution?   Really?  Did you actually read those full bite reports?  Most of them were the result of handling the centipede with bare hands, in some cases even grabbing it with bare hands.  That's quite the opposite of caution.  For the record, I also know of a friend of a friend who spent 4 days in the hospital aftr recieving about 5 S. subspinipes "Vietnam" bites on his hand, and also said it was the worst pain he ever experienced.  Of course, the bites resulted from grabbing and picking up the animal with his bare hands, just like most of these bite reports.


----------



## bengerno (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi,

I can recomend Scolopendra cingulata, Alipes sp. I think they haven't got potent venom.


----------



## danread (Aug 7, 2006)

The problem with starting off with a 'safer' pede is that it lures you into thinking you can be less careful and play around more with it. I don't see a problem with going straight into the hobby with a large _S. suspinipes_ or _S. gigantea_. You start of with the correct way or keeing these animals, with a great degree of respect and caution.

Another thing we need to be aware of is that although pede bites are undoubtably very painful (you only need to read the bite reports to see that), we only have a handful of very sketchy reports of fatalities that have occured ever. In the US each year there are about 100 deaths from bee and wasp stings. Large _Scolopendrid_ centipedes are very common in some countries, and the lack of confirmed deaths can only lead to the conclusion that pede envenomations are fairly safe. I'm not saying that we can all go ahead and get bitten, but we need to keep a sense of perspective here..


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Steven
> Scolopendra gigantea !





			
				tyrel said:
			
		

> Steven, your a funny one...


That wasn't a joke,.. i'm really serious about Sc.gigantea beeing the best Scolopendrid centipede to start off with.

members with a bit of experience with different spec. of Scolopendra will agree.

why adult gigantea ?
- they grow big ! (many times important for starter-pede-lovers)
- they don't always are underground (in contrast with Sc.alternans for ex.)
- in comparisation with smaller spec. they aren't that nervous.
- when taken good consideration in type of enclosure they won't escape that fast as let's say plings of subspinipes.
- they are easier to notice when they have escaped  
- etc... i think i've forgotten quite a few other stuff that makes them good starter pedes.

- negative =  the US prices for them,... i can only hope they aren't getting more expensive in Europe.

and for the rest,... i'm with Dan what he wrote above.


----------



## Jürgen (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey!



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> - they are easier to notice when they have escaped


  :clap: 

But in real..i agree with Steven!


Regards
Jürgen


----------



## tyrel (Aug 7, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> That wasn't a joke,.. i'm really serious about Sc.gigantea beeing the best Scolopendrid centipede to start off with.


Now that's interesting. I never would heve expected!

To bad I don't have access to any... 

Edit: or access to any money for one...


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 8, 2006)

> The problem with starting off with a 'safer' pede is that it lures you into thinking you can be less careful and play around more with it.


Well then whoever thinks that, IMO is a total, complete idiot, and should NEVER keep pedes, they shouldnt even THINK about "playing" with it, unless handling is playing.

You say they arent taking care:wall: 

You could be taking TOTAL care, and still get bitten.

Tell me this guys. For the many people in vietnam, china, and any other place where a HK giant or subspinipes for that matter. Were they being careless when they're bitten? by stepping on them, by *being bitten in their sleep,* by being bitten while farming, by being bitten while minding their own buisness? where they being careless? What if your pede escaped, even one of you experts out there (and dont tell me nobody has escapes) who have escapes, what if you were bitten? would it be fair for me to post it up, and say you guys are idiots for letting them biet you? because YOU werent being careful? 

Know what, i dont really care what you get. hell, go get a 2 foot subspinipes. And when your bit, and in the hospital in pain because you just HAD to have it, think about this. And by that time, i hope we can say "lesson learned"


----------



## Arietans (Aug 8, 2006)

> For the record I would like to say that this was by far the most painful experience I have ever encounted.


Its painful compared to what? A Black Widow bite? Painful out of what perspective? etc. Pain is relative to the person bitten. I was tagged by a Puff Adder, and it would have to be painful indeed to surpass it.

Every sport has its injuries, and to avoid an animal because it could give you a painful bite is just silly. To avoid a species because you fear its venom is not a good reason to not keep it as a beginner species. I don't and won't ever keep 'pedes (so there, Steven ;P ), but I do keep venomous snakes and train people to do the same. The starter for these newbies? A puff adder. While it could potentially kill you, it still has to bite you before that could happen. The same goes for any venomous creature. Its not the venom, but its willingness to use it that makes the difference.

The odds of being bit if you handle 'pedes like Cacoseraph is very high (no offense Caco' ;P ), but you don't have to handle it like that, he just chooses to. If you are set up properly you need never handle your captive.



> members with a bit of experience with different spec. of Scolopendra will agree.
> 
> why adult gigantea ?
> - they grow big ! (many times important for starter-pede-lovers)
> ...


Steven, your choice and reasoning for it is without flaw.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> Its painful compared to what? A Black Widow bite? Painful out of what perspective? etc. Pain is relative to the person bitten. I was tagged by a Puff Adder, and it would have to be painful indeed to surpass it.
> 
> Every sport has its injuries, and to avoid an animal because it could give you a painful bite is just silly. To avoid a species because you fear its venom is not a good reason to not keep it as a beginner species. I don't and won't ever keep 'pedes (so there, Steven ;P ), but I do keep venomous snakes and train people to do the same. The starter for these newbies? A puff adder. While it could potentially kill you, it still has to bite you before that could happen. The same goes for any venomous creature. Its not the venom, but its willingness to use it that makes the difference.
> 
> ...


actually aritiens, yes, it WAS compared to a blaack widow.



> Last week I was bitten by a black widow, and I'd choose the black widow hands down over a S. suspinipes.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw that, but what I meant was that a Black Widow bite isn't exactly painful.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 8, 2006)

> a Black Widow bite isn't exactly painful.


   good one buddy. THe few people i know who were bitten by them (my mom included) said it was the most painful experience they have ever felt, and theyd rather die than go through it again, exact words. 

Have you been bitten b one? do you know anyone whos been bitten by one? if not, then you cant go out and about sayinmg it isn't painful, when im pretty dang sure it'd hurt more than stubbing your toe.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 8, 2006)

You should read my post properly.

Comparing to a black widow it might hurt, comparing to a Puff Adder it won't. Its a matter of perspective.

For interests sake: I've been bitten by a Black Widow, a Violin Spider(which, incidently, hurt more than a widow bite), a Sac spider, a Boomslang and a Puff Adder. I've been spat in the face a few times by Spitting cobras and have a wonderfully large scar from a molesnake. I've been stung by P. Transvaalicus, P. Villosus, P. Granulatus and some of the Uroplectus species. I've been attacked by crocodiles (which has left a beautiful scar on my left calf), bitten by Honey Badgers etc. Stung by countless wasps, bees etc. 

Again you make the mistake of assumption.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 8, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> You say they arent taking care:wall:
> 
> You could be taking TOTAL care, and still get bitten.
> 
> ...


I think you're taking this way off topic here, of course people who live in areas where the animals naturally occur and who are not keeping them captive have a chance of being bitten.  I don't think anyone was talking about that though.  We're talking about centipede keeping here, right?  You said the people in the bite reports section were bitten despite being careful.  I said they clearly weren't being careful, which you can figure out just from reading the reports, none of them were from anywhere in Asia either, and none were dealing with wild centipedes.  What do I mean they weren't being careful?  Why don't I just quote the first couple in there?



> I decided in order to handle the big subspinpes that I must achieve a state of calm while attempting to handle it. I started by gently stroking it with my fingers everyday. I followed this routine everyday. On the evening of Aug. 3 I found the big pede lying in it's water dish. I gently slipped my fingers under it and lifted out of its enclosure. I transferred it from hand to hand a few times and replaced it in its cage, what a rush!!! WOW! I am now an expert centipede wrangler!! But, I must have a picture of this milestone achievement!!
> 
> On the evening of Aug.4th my daughter-in-law is over with her digital camera to film this newly acquired talent! We took the pede into the bedroom so if I should drop it it would fall on the bed and can be scooped up. The lights were brighter in the bedroom then it's used to and it seemed a little upset. But hey, I'm the great pede handler and I can work around this! I reach in to get it and it runs for its burrow, I block its path, this happens twice. On the third attempt it gets partway into its burrow. I gently pull it out when WHAM!, it spins around and nails me on middle finger on my left hand.


Ok, definitely not something I would ever consider doing there.



> A customer asked to see one of the centipedes and me being as stupid as i am, offered to hold it. It was a mature female vietnamese red-legged centipede, about 9 inches. I placed the centipede on my hand very carefully being sure not to drop it. I was using the hand over hand method to keep the specimen under control when it started to crawl up my arm. Knowing that if i blocked or grabbed the centipede I would probably be bitten, I figured eventually it would start back down. Unfortunately this was not the case and before I knew it it had crawled under my shirt. I actually had another shirt under my work uniform that day and this caused the centipede to squeeze right up against my arm. Feeling threatened, the centiped sunk it's large fangs right into my fleashy tricep(back of the arm). Immediately a bolt of pain shot through my arm i recieved two more bites before i took my shirt of and retrieved the agitated animal. Upon inspecting my woumnds, i had received 7 large punture wounds.


Alright, again, is that what you call careful?  You make it sound like anyone who keeps S. subspinipes is likely to end up in the same situation, but it's really pretty easy to make the chances of being bitten, very very unlikely.  No direct physical contact with the animal is one of the main factors, a secure tank is another, if you have those two, there isn't much excuse for being bitten.  Of course, if you make a point of picking up and handling the centipede, you just have to expect to be bitten.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 8, 2006)

I plan to make at least part of my future living working with/breeding exotic animals. If I do that, there is a extremly large chance I will be working with more potent venom.

I would keep bees, lionfish, freshwater stingrays, hognose snakes, most tarantulas and intermediate scorpions ect.  now, with no worries.

I'm not sure I would keep blue-ringed octopus, vipers, stonefish, conesnails, or anything else that is likely to serouisly harm me utill I have much more experience, and mabye not even then.

I guess I have to keep things in perspective. I'm not sure where centipedes fit in between "honey bee" and "stonefish".


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, as danread said, there have been only a handful of sketchy, mostly unconfirmed centipede fatality reports, also only one from Vietnam, funny enough.  The famous little girl bitten on the head story.  While on the other hand, there are at least 100 deaths related to bee and wasp stings each year in the US alone.  So, if you're not allergic, death seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 8, 2006)

tyrel said:
			
		

> I guess I have to keep things in perspective. I'm not sure where centipedes fit in between "honey bee" and "stonefish".


well, bee venom kills thousands a year, and stonefish is just nasty from what i can rustily recall... so in a very real sense centipedes are generally quite a bit milder in comparison


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 8, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:
			
		

> Well, as danread said, there have been only a handful of sketchy, mostly unconfirmed centipede fatality reports, also only one from Vietnam, funny enough.  The famous little girl bitten on the head story.  While on the other hand, there are at least 100 deaths related to bee and wasp stings each year in the US alone.  So, if you're not allergic, death seems pretty unlikely.


the little girl most likely did die. i have seen it cited in quite legitimate works. but she was in the Philipines. it was a subspinipes, however


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 8, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> the little girl most likely did die. i have seen it cited in quite legitimate works. but she was in the Philipines. it was a subspinipes, however


I'm not doubting that she died, I've seen the same story cited as occurring in several different locations in different sources though.  I'll take your word for it that it was the Philipines.  In that case, no centipede related deaths ever officially reported in Vietnam, Thailand, China, Hong Kong, or any of the other places where most pet trade S. subspinipes come from.


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Aug 8, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> You should read my post properly.
> 
> Comparing to a black widow it might hurt, comparing to a Puff Adder it won't. Its a matter of perspective.
> 
> ...


Holy $#!+   Maybe you should get a bunny or a teddy bear.;P


----------



## szappan (Aug 8, 2006)

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> Holy $#!+   Maybe you should get a bunny or a teddy bear.;P


Bunnies can bite too...


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Aug 8, 2006)

szappan said:
			
		

> Bunnies can bite too...



True, but Iv'e heard their venom is a 1 on the 1-5 scale.   Haven't seen you around for a while. Got any new vids. for us?
-Jorge


----------



## szappan (Aug 8, 2006)

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> True, but Iv'e heard their venom is a 1 on the 1-5 scale.   Haven't seen you around for a while. Got any new vids. for us?
> -Jorge


Hey Jorge, thanks for asking.

I'm kind of disappointed I can't find this one video. Years ago the Discovery Channel had a very short little news report on the US Government using scolopendras as the basis for experimental machines – planet exploring robots I think. If I remember correctly they were mainly interested in their ability to traverse all kinds of terrain.  They showed this crazy footage of these poor centipedes running on treadmills.  I have the video somewhere in a storage space in Toronto... in other words I probably won't have access to it for a while.  Very frustrating.

Maybe we can petition Discovery Channel to run it again... :clap: 

But I guess this is all 'off topic' anyways... :?


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 8, 2006)

> they grow big ! (many times important for starter-pede-lovers)
> - they don't always are underground (in contrast with Sc.alternans for ex.)


What are you saying here steven? My blondi was big (7-8 1/2") it never hid, never went underground, does that make it OK for a begginner? to start with an 8" blondi? My obt is fairly large, my male, he stays out in the open much of the time, should he be a good begginer? my P. regalis is big, it stays out in the open, is it a good begginer? my L. mactans stays out in the open, its HUGE compared to others ive seen, should it be a good begginer true-spider wise? I think your comment was more sarcastic, or so it seemed, telling every 10 year old kid that reads this that they should go get a 13" gigantea.

Arietiens. I agree though, if someone i have met was bitten by a type of venemous snake, they would have knocked L. mactans off the scale. But the thing is, those people, have had some major pain in thier life. My mother for instance, shes had surgery, stictches, fallen off a cliff once while climbing, and many other accidents, and out of all those, the black widow was more painful. Go figure. 

I really dont see how you guys do it:wall:   that *any* pede is ok for a begginer.

Lets see. Subspinipes is larger, all the ones ive seen are FASTER, venom is more potent, and all the ones ive seen, are more aggresive. 

Now you say a subspinipes as a pling, could be just dandy as a begginer? ok, my A. australis was fast, fairly large, aggresive, and had potent venom, yet should it be a begginer?


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 8, 2006)

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> Holy $#!+   Maybe you should get a bunny or a teddy bear.;P


Maybe it's because he apparently lives in southern Africa.


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Aug 8, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because he apparently lives in southern Africa.



It was meant as a joke but, I'm sure it's not an everyday thing for everyone who lives there. Otherwise I don't think too many people would live there.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 8, 2006)

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> It was meant as a joke but, I'm sure it's not an everyday thing for everyone who lives there. Otherwise I don't think too many people would live there.


I know, but I guess it's bound to happen when you spend so much time searching for and taking care of venomous or otherwise dangerous animals in an environment like that, it's bound to happen.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 8, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> What are you saying here steven? My blondi was big (7-8 1/2") it never hid, never went underground, does that make it OK for a begginner? to start with an 8" blondi? My obt is fairly large, my male, he stays out in the open much of the time, should he be a good begginer? my P. regalis is big, it stays out in the open, is it a good begginer? my L. mactans stays out in the open, its HUGE compared to others ive seen, should it be a good begginer true-spider wise? I think your comment was more sarcastic, or so it seemed, telling every 10 year old kid that reads this that they should go get a 13" gigantea.
> 
> Arietiens. I agree though, if someone i have met was bitten by a type of venemous snake, they would have knocked L. mactans off the scale. But the thing is, those people, have had some major pain in thier life. My mother for instance, shes had surgery, stictches, fallen off a cliff once while climbing, and many other accidents, and out of all those, the black widow was more painful. Go figure.
> 
> ...


Scorp Guy, I'm not exacty what you would call a beginner. I'm definatly not a novice to the world of animal care. I have worked with many different animals my whole life, and done enough reasearch on each and every one of them to become more knowlageable than some "experts".

When I start a personal project (like learning about and caring for new types of animals), it's not just a novelty. It's a passion, an obsession, and a mission.

I'm not your typical Newbie to anything. I take no chances or risks with anything I set my mind to. That why I have made this thread. I'm looking for opinions from others to help me make decisions before I ever even get started. So, While your opinon is valued, You need not make it more than once or twice.


----------



## nissan480 (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW,i cant beieve this is still going on


BUY the one you want man,DANG.LOL


i hope you don plan on getting bit by any.my first pede,yellow legged vietnamese.second,very large puerto rican giant

they are both fast as hell,but never showed any aggression to me,ACCEPT when i touched his back.but he just reared up,not attacked.either way,these are NOT ment for touching.remember that

these animals would rather run,than fiight,like most creature's.so,if i HAVE to stick my hand in there for some reason,i just open his cage loudly and scare him,he hide's deeper in his nook,and i handle my buisness.

always be aware,one eye on your pede,the other on what your doing.

i find them interesting because they are viscous,efficient killers.so im not interested in "beginner pede's".if one exists.thats like saying a friendly tiger.it might be more so that others,but eventually your gonna lose a limb.

and one more thing,DO IT,DO IT!!!!


----------



## tyrel (Aug 8, 2006)

nissan480 said:
			
		

> WOW,i cant beieve this is still going on
> 
> 
> BUY the one you want man,DANG.LOL


Heh.. I cant actually order anything untill the summer is over, but I like to get info ahead of time.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 8, 2006)

nissan480 said:
			
		

> WOW,i cant beieve this is still going on
> 
> 
> BUY the one you want man,DANG.LOL
> ...



Nissan, honestly man, i dont think you have any right to give advice out, when you dont even know how to take care of animals properly. Feeding nothing but verts to your pedes, just for fun, and you TOUCHED his back? that's just plain stupid, dumb, and pointless. Go back to giving advice on RZ or kingsnake, and do let me know when you grow up a bit.

Tyrel: I must have misunderstood you. If you've kept as many animals as you claim, then go for it. Maybe you are ready for something like this. My advice, just be careful. If your careful and house your pedes properly and feed them correctly, you'll have a nice pede for display for many years to come.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 8, 2006)

nissan480 said:
			
		

> these animals would rather run,than fiight,like most creature's.so,if i HAVE to stick my hand in there for some reason,i just open his cage loudly and scare him,he hide's deeper in his nook,and i handle my buisness.
> 
> always be aware,one eye on your pede,the other on what your doing.


You might wanna invest in a pair of forceps.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 9, 2006)

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> Tyrel: I must have misunderstood you. If you've kept as many animals as you claim, then go for it. Maybe you are ready for something like this. My advice, just be careful. If your careful and house your pedes properly and feed them correctly, you'll have a nice pede for display for many years to come.


No problem. I have been kept many different types of animals, Just nothing quite this potent. I will always be careful with any animal, venomous or not. This way I ensure myselfs and my animals safety.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 9, 2006)

tyrel said:
			
		

> No problem. I have been kept many different types of animals, Just nothing quite this potent. I will always be careful with any animal, venomous or not. This way I ensure myselfs and my animals safety.



That's very good to hear. gosh, i gotta get a new subspinipes. My first little girl died of unknown reasons. My other smaller one, i believe may have been injury or internal parasites. I might be getting a 9" one soon though.


----------



## nissan480 (Aug 9, 2006)

to clear things up once AGAIN for you SCOPR,i have a dubia colony.SO,calm down with your insults and attitude,and silly assumptions.and my pede's are fine,what happened to your little one???????carma for being alittle prick maybe??


this will be my last acknowledgement of your existance


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 9, 2006)

> carma for being alittle prick maybe??


Your going to resort to insults on a public forum? what does having a dubia colony have to do with feeding verts to non-verts? I actually remember when you got your "puerto rican giant" and  in every single picture, there was a mouse, right next to your pede. And then there was the time you said:



> you know what,forget it.this is a baby mouse,with hair though,against my wild cuaght centipede.i will post the winner.and if he gets messed up,ill buy another.


How mature that is   "if my pede gets messed up or dies, ill get another"

Once again, you have no idea of the care of centipedes, you dont listen to anyone, and do things your own way, and i'll continue to suggest everyone whome you give un-proper advice to stay away from you, and your care.

also:



> round one
> 
> centipede pulls some kung fu but doesnt get the mouse.my fear of this mouse hurting my pede is gone.pede goes in defensive position for a minute or so,then goes in his cave.maybe he's not hungry enough
> 
> ...


Now your advising everyone else follow your idiotic ideas of feeding verts? thats terrible! I have attempted to feed a vert to my pede one time, and i'll never again try it, i removed it asap, THAT was the end of that.

Steven, and all you guys, i apoligize ofr hi-jacking this thread, and especially you tyrel, and good luck with your pede.

What ticks me off real bad, is when some guy who doesnt even listen when someone says not to feed verts, comes barging in giving info basically saying "yeah man, get it, no problem here" it sorta tcks me off. And i know nobodys perfect, But if your going to give advice on something, correct our own problems first, and read a book or two, before you hand out false info.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 10, 2006)

> Maybe it's because he apparently lives in southern Africa.


You say it like its a bad thing 



> It was meant as a joke but, I'm sure it's not an everyday thing for everyone who lives there. Otherwise I don't think too many people would live there.


In the rural areas its fairly common, but only because these people share their homes with so many venomous creatures. Most of these areas don't always have electricity, and they sleep on the floor.

None of these (except the Puff Adder) were captives. The area in which I used to work was home to all these. I used to be a game farm manager in the North West of Southern Africa.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 10, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> You say it like its a bad thing


Don't get me wrong, I'd love a chance at some of those experiences, I'm a big fan of honey badgers as well, one hell of a tough animal.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 11, 2006)

> Don't get me wrong, I'd love a chance at some of those experiences, I'm a big fan of honey badgers as well, one hell of a tough animal.


No worries  I found it funny.

A honey badger isn't tough, its the toughest (in my opinion). No animal has courage, persistence and raw aggression like a Honey Badger.


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 11, 2006)

i saw those on the discovery channel, those guys are scary  One was taking on a lion, or cheetah or something.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 11, 2006)

It is absolutely fearless, and will attack anything that invades its privacy. It tends to go for the testicles, and I've personally seen it rip the boy parts off a buffalo.

(thread hijack :8o )


----------



## jarrell (Aug 11, 2006)

ouch That had to be painfull just to watch.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll bet the buffalo would've preferred to watch


----------

